# Basement



## onthecoast (Mar 4, 2009)

Here's that basement I've been working on. Be easy on me, it's my first pic post lol

There was more stuff painted, but the other pictures suffer from poor lighting.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks good! So, was it worth it in the end? Did you end up on good terms with customer? (I never saw OP)


----------



## onthecoast (Mar 4, 2009)

RCP said:


> Looks good! So, was it worth it in the end? Did you end up on good terms with customer? (I never saw OP)


I wouldn't say great terms, I do now understand that you can't please them all. I am thankful that I am done and got paid. Thanks for the kind words

He did say everything turned out exactly how he wanted it, but I dunno


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Looks good OTC, they should be happy :thumbsup:

In pic. 7, does the loo frame have a door to it? 
Bit worrying if it doesn't.

Good Job :yes:


----------



## onthecoast (Mar 4, 2009)

mistcoat said:


> Looks good OTC, they should be happy :thumbsup:
> 
> In pic. 7, does the loo frame have a door to it?
> Bit worrying if it doesn't.
> ...


Haha yes they all have doors, I painted them and they are in the garage til the homeowner is ready to put them on. The whole place is brand new and he works a lot on it.

Thanks for the kudos


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

onthecoast said:


> they all have doors, I painted them...
> 
> Thanks for the kudos


Phew!!!

Kudos is deserved :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

mistcoat said:


> In pic. 7, does the loo frame have a door to it?


You guys and your cool way of saying things. 


Looks good coast, sometimes you can't wait to finish a job. I know after a couple weeks I am ready to move on.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

nice job...


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Looks good, hope you made a nice buck for it.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Damn, this paint job sucks!





I'm only kidding, it looks great, good job!


----------



## onthecoast (Mar 4, 2009)

y.painting said:


> Damn, this paint job sucks!!


Tell me about it


----------



## onthecoast (Mar 4, 2009)

AllurePainting said:


> Looks good, hope you made a nice buck for it.


Haha barely


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks good my friend, Nice to get paid ya?


----------

